# In a relationship?



## StachuK1992 (Feb 14, 2013)

Choose one of the above options. I'm curious.


----------



## emolover (Feb 14, 2013)

Single and the guy I like is probably straight I think(and hope not). 
God damnit I wish I could tell that cute ass my feelings. Here.
But I think highschool relationships are bulls*** the way they are in the US. I'm going to wait until college.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 15, 2013)

Been in one

boring

not going back


----------



## Skullush (Feb 15, 2013)

Idk, me and this girl have a thing going on right now, I asked her out and she said yeah. Don't know if anything will become of it
I'm on and off with relationships, the last one I had just broke up with me because she just stopped liking me.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 15, 2013)

My girlfriend and I just had our 1 year anniversary last Wednesday


----------



## uniacto (Feb 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> My girlfriend and I just had our 1 year anniversary last Wednesday



congrats! 

and about relationships. psshhhhh my parents would kill me if I ever got into a relationship before University -_-


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2013)

I pushed away one guy who liked me, he thinks I'm not gay now anyway. Now I'm in the same situation as emolover, the guy I like is (probably) straight. Then again I don't even know my sexuality so I think I'll just go with whatever until I'm older and I know more. Heh, i feel alone again.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2013)

We shall see after school.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I pushed away one guy who liked me, he thinks I'm not gay now anyway. Now I'm in the same situation as emolover, the guy I like is (probably) straight. Then again I don't even know my sexuality so I think I'll just go with whatever until I'm older and I know more. Heh, i feel alone again.



OMFG IS IT ENDGAME


----------



## Endgame (Feb 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> OMFG IS IT ENDGAME



im signing in just so i can tell you i hate you


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Endgame said:


> im signing in just so i can tell you i hate you



i love you too


----------



## Hermanio (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh god, guys, some of you are just plain silly.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 15, 2013)

I met my wife in 1991, got married in 2000 and we are still together!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 15, 2013)

relationships are pointless. i have never had feelings of love for any girl or guy other than my family.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been in a relationship for over 2 years now and I've never been happier  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm married to the BLD. No time for female companion.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2013)

This one girl likes me but thinks we are to young and isnt wanting a boyfriend so single.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I gotta say, I've shared alot of the "relationships are pointless" type of mentalities as well before I got into one. I would have to say that I was exactly like Cuboris before I found my girl. All of my friends got in short little ******** relationships, that were really just the guy wanting to get in the girl's pants, and the girl using the guy for money and social status. It was just a stupid game. And that's why I wanted nothing to do with it. But then I found Brianna. She's not like most girl's at my school. She actually LIKES me. And I am not the type of guy to chase a woman for her body. And that is why we have been together for over a year now. 

All I'm saying is, I understand why you guys might say that relationships suck and you want nothing to do with them, but that's because you haven't met the person that likes you for you. I was honestly the exact same way as you. I'm a changed man now.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> This one girl likes me but thinks we are to young and isnt wanting a boyfriend so single.



She likes you, but she doesn't want a boyfriend... girl logic.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 16, 2013)

hahaha! I'm the only one engaged (at the time of this posting). 

This thread makes me feel really old. I've had girlfriends all through middle school, high school, college, graduate school....only been cubing a month though, so I'm not sure how much that data helps.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 16, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Well I gotta say, I've shared alot of the "relationships are pointless" type of mentalities as well before I got into one. I would have to say that I was exactly like Cuboris before I found my girl. All of my friends got in short little ******** relationships, that were really just the guy wanting to get in the girl's pants, and the girl using the guy for money and social status. It was just a stupid game. And that's why I wanted nothing to do with it. But then I found Brianna. She's not like most girl's at my school. She actually LIKES me. And I am not the type of guy to chase a woman for her body. And that is why we have been together for over a year now.
> 
> All I'm saying is, I understand why you guys might say that relationships suck and you want nothing to do with them, but that's because you haven't met the girl that likes you for you. I was honestly the exact same way as you. I'm a changed man now.



The cons of losing a relationship after many years outweigh the benefits of being in one. Which is why I think it's pointless to bother with any more. I would rather never be in a relationship than have to deal with some of the bad things that come with them.


(me and Ben are going on geordie shore anyway)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Single, and not really anyone in sight. Came close to one last year, but it didn't quite take off.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 16, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> The cons of losing a relationship after many years outweigh the benefits of being in one. Which is why I think it's pointless to bother with any more. I would rather never be in a relationship than have to deal with some of the bad things that come with them.
> 
> 
> (me and Ben are going on geordie shore anyway)


I can understand that. I have never been through a breakup, but all I know is, this is the happiest time period of my life thus far.


----------



## emolover (Feb 16, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> that's because you haven't met the *girl* that likes you for you.




Not to be the typical gay guy, but you really shouldn't assume everybody is straight. There is evidence to suggest that 1/5th or so are gay, and that doesn't account for bi-people.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 16, 2013)

emolover said:


> Not to be the typical gay guy, but you really shouldn't assume everybody is straight. There is evidence to suggest that 1/5th or so are gay, and that doesn't account for bi-people.


omg you're right, i'm sorry about that. Ill go edit that.
I'm a pro-gay type of person too, so I can't believe I posted that.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm surprised that being single is such a low majority on a forum like this.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm married to the BLD. No time for female companion.



lol


I'm single. There are a couple of girls that I like, but it seems kinda pointless to date someone, since I'm homeschooled (i.e., can't see them at school), and don't have a driver's license (so I would need my parents to take me on a date). So I guess I'll be waiting until college, at least. Plus, I'm not sure that any of the girls I like like me back.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm single and have been married and all that jazz for ten years total. Good marriage, nothing bad to say about the guy, but it wasn't for me.

Never again, and I am very happy being on my own now for over ten years without anyone that I have to take into account. Oh man, the freedom. Whenever someone I know wants to up and marry or start to live together and give up their own place.. dumbest move ever if you ask me. But that is just me


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 19, 2013)

Semi-open relationship with boyfriend.

Jealousy is hard to overcome, but I'm getting better at it


----------



## Czery (Feb 19, 2013)

Relationships are overrated.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got married in October to a girl that I met speedsolving Rubik's cubes. True story.

It doesn't always impress girls, but when it does, you know you have a keeper.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 21, 2013)

In a ~1month old relationship and currently teaching my girlfriend how to solve the cube-- so far she can do up to F2L intuitive. She doesn't know anything about my cubing identity or videos... lol


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 21, 2013)

badmephisto said:


> She doesn't know anything about my cubing identity or videos... lol



She does not know she is dating a famous person? LOL Without your video's I would be still doing 2 minutes solves.


----------



## JoSpies (Feb 21, 2013)

met my wife in 1979 (yes, _nineteenseventynine_), we startet our relationship in 1984, got married in 1993. 
And it still works fine.


----------



## omer (Feb 23, 2013)

badmephisto said:


> In a ~1month old relationship and currently teaching my girlfriend how to solve the cube-- so far she can do up to F2L intuitive. She doesn't know anything about my cubing identity or videos... lol


Intuitive F2L in 1 month? that's pretty impressive. Though she does have the advantage of badmephisto personally training her.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 24, 2013)

omer said:


> Intuitive F2L in 1 month? that's pretty impressive. Though she does have the advantage of badmephisto personally training her.



Well, I didn't teach her the entire time. I think she actually only had about 3 hours practice total (over 3 sessions) before she was able to do intuitive cross+F2L by herself. It's fairly fast I suppose... not sure if she's really smart or if I'm really good


----------



## insane569 (Feb 24, 2013)

badmephisto said:


> Well, I didn't teach her the entire time. I think she actually only had about 3 hours practice total (over 3 sessions) before she was able to do intuitive cross+F2L by herself. It's fairly fast I suppose... not sure if she's really smart or if I'm really good



I would say you're really good.
As for me, well Im a little to much a damnation to get into a relationship.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 24, 2013)

badmephisto said:


> Well, I didn't teach her the entire time. I think she actually only had about 3 hours practice total (over 3 sessions) before she was able to do intuitive cross+F2L by herself. It's fairly fast I suppose... not sure if she's really smart or if I'm really good



I taught my friend 4LLL and F2L pairing during an all nighter that failed at us falling asleep at 5 in the morning. 

Anyway, on topic: Never been in a relationship. I do have a crush on someone, but school is always going to be in the way.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 4, 2013)

Married the one guy I ever dated so never been through breakup. Happy in relationship and going strong. Have 3 kids already and 2 on the way. What more can I ask for? I feel so blessed.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 5, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Married the one guy I ever dated so never been through breakup. Happy in relationship and going strong. Have 3 kids already and 2 on the way. What more can I ask for? I feel so blessed.



Disney should make a movie about your life! Princess Snealkyfox has a nice ring 

Myself: Divorced, with a 5 and a half year old daughter, in a relationship for 3 years... with a girl!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Married the one guy I ever dated so never been through breakup. Happy in relationship and going strong. Have 3 kids already and 2 on the way. What more can I ask for? I feel so blessed.



Wait - twins coming? Wow. Really? Congratulations.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

Married my wife in 2011 after beeing a couple since 1993. One daughter since last year.


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 8, 2013)

Relationship and loving it


----------

